# Neurology Auditors



## j.berkshire (Oct 22, 2010)

I rarely use the 1997 DGs, but I have a neurologist to audit and 97's DGs are more appropriate.  Which bullets does this phrase satisfy?:  "Mental status / patient is a&o without neurological deficits and oriented to person, place, time and situation.  Patient does follow commands.  Language is intact."

Thanks,


----------



## GJackson (Nov 3, 2010)

*reply to 1997 DG's in neuro audit.*

"Mental status / patient is a&o without neurological deficits and oriented to person, place, time and situation. Patient does follow commands. Language is intact."

Mental Status is Psych and alert & oriented is psych/Neuro with orientation to time, place & person.  Pt. follows commands and language intact is constitutional. (accessment of ability to communicate/use of sign language or other communication and quality of voice.)

Looks like 3 elements to me, Psych, neuro and constitutional. 

Hope that helped.


----------

